# Penguin spotted on Cornish river bank



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, Anty was complaining that I'd not posted any pictures from my break in Cornwall...


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha, funny!  I've been looking for the penguin in your photo!  
Nice picture!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 10, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

["Complaining" might be overstating it. "Remarking" I can live with.]


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2007)

We know what you meant...


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 10, 2007)

haha, you tricky bastard!


----------

